# Sugerencia: seamos exigentes con nosotros mismos / Suggestion: Edit yourself



## Víctor Pérez

*Sugerencia: seamos exigentes con nosotros mismos* 

Cuando publicamos un post, este aparece con todas sus cualidades y virtudes, pero también con todos sus defectos. Lamentablemente, estos últimos pueden confundir a los debutantes: respuestas imprecisas difíciles de entender, sintaxis confusa y faltas de ortografía que pueden inducir en error a los estudiantes o a los que no dominan un idioma en particular.
Así, para intentar minimizar la eventual presencia de errores, sugiero perder unos segundos en revisar y corregir nuestra respuesta (que puede ser leída durante años) antes de publicarla: estructura, sintaxis, ortografía, etc.
A los que se percatan de errores en los posts de los demás, les sugeriría que no duden en enviarles/nos un PM avisándoles/nos de ello. 

*Suggestion : soyons exigeants avec nous-mêmes *

Lorsque nous publions un post, celui-ci apparaît avec toutes ses qualités et vertus, mais aussi avec tous ses défauts. Malheureusement, ces derniers peuvent confondre les débutants: réponses imprécises difficiles à comprendre, syntaxe confuse et fautes d'orthographe, qui peuvent induire en erreur les étudiants ou ceux qui ne dominent pas une langue en particulier. 
Aussi, afin d'essayer de diminuer la présence d’éventuels défauts, je suggère de prendre quelques secondes pour réviser et corriger notre message (qui risque d'être lu des années durant) avant de le publier : structure, syntaxe, orthographe, etc. 
À ceux qui détectent des erreurs dans les posts des autres, je leur suggérerais de ne pas hésiter à leur/nous envoyer un PM pour leur/nous en informer.

_Infórmame de mis errores y corrige los tuyos…   _
_Informez-moi de mes erreurs et corrigez les vôtres… _


----------



## Loob

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Victor


----------



## cuchuflete

Loob said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Victor



Tomando el pelo, exigentemente por supuesto, debe ser con punto final ¿no?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Victor*.*


----------



## ewie

Yo también Víctor ~ ¿me permite presentar a los demás la versión inglesa?

*Suggestion: edit yourself*
Whenever we publish posts, they appear with all their good qualities ... but also with their defects.  Sad to say, the latter can be confusing to beginners: vague and woolly replies, faulty syntax, and spelling mistakes can lead students or learners of a given language astray.
So ... to try and minimize the possible presence of errors, I would like to suggest that each and every one of us spend just a few seconds revising and correcting our replies ~ which may, after all, be read for _years_ to come ~ before publishing them: general structure, syntax, spelling, etc.
And to anyone who spots an error in someone else's posts, please send them (us) a message telling them (us) about it. 

Vd. ha dicho aquí algo que deseo decir desde hace un montón de meses.
You have put into words here something which I myself have wanted to say for months on end.


----------



## chamyto

Muy cierto, ocurre muchas veces que ,por poner un ejemplo en los foros de español, nos olvidamos de poner las tildes a las palabras o no las ponemos, cuando tenemos que hacer alguna diferencia.

Yo creo que sí (no se puede poner "si ") es cierto.


----------



## la_machy

Estoy de acuerdisimo  y por eso, generalmente me tomo tiempo para revisar mi post antes de responder, pero a veces, igual  se cuela alguno que otro error,  sobre todo si el texto es un poco  extenso. Así que lo reviso una vez más cuando lo veo publicado y si hay errores, pues a editar.
 Algunas veces  ha habido  foristas que amablemente me envían PM para avisarme de alguna falta de ortografía  y se los agradezco bastante, ya que pienso igual que Victor, que estos posts son para durar mucho tiempo.


Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ewie said:


> ¿me permite presentar a los demás la versión inglesa?


 
Thanks for the English version, *Ewie*!
(I didn't post mine because I thought it had too many mistakes... )


----------



## Revontuli

Y yo también, Victor. Errar es humano, pero podemos reducirlo al mínimo con cuidado.Pero, lo que me enfada y me pone triste muchísimo es cuando los nativos intentan a ayudar a un estudiante/corregir sus errores, sus respuestas están llenas de errores horribles.

Es muy normal si alguien comete errores con una lengua extranjera(a pesar de revisar muchas veces, como he hecho) y sé que si alguien me corrige, es para ayudar y lo agradezco. 

Muchas gracias por este hilo.

Saludos,
Revi


----------



## danielfranco

No.



D


EDIT— Erm… let me explain: I meant to say, no to PM's, yes to public flogging and general ridicule… Erm… I meant to say, it is better to correct those mistakes in public so that whoever read the thread previous to the edition can understand what was changed. Also, sometimes not everyone checks their PM's in the same session, and it might be too late to edit by the time one returns to the forum.

I mean to say…


----------



## danielfranco

For example:



chamyto said:


> Muy cierto, ocurre muchas veces que ,por poner un ejemplo en los foros de español, nos olvidamos de poner las tildes a las palabras o no las ponemos, cuando tenemos que hacer alguna diferencia.
> 
> Yo creo que sí (no se puede poner "si ") es cierto.


 

[En español, las comas van pegadas a la palabra previa, y separadas por un espacio de la palabra que preceden. Al igual que las comillas, ya sean inglesas o españolas.]

Of course, these may just have been typoes (typos? typo-s? typoes's? crap…), although according to grammar rules there might be entirely too many commas in the sentence.

D


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Daniel*:

Veo que aquí puede abrirse una segunda línea de discusión que no por ser menor deja de ser menos interesante: la de si avisar públicamente de los errores o la de si hacerlo de forma privada.

Yo creo que, siendo el componente humano de estos foros más elevado que el componente profesional (es lo que creo), debemos intentar no arañar demasiado el amor propio de los participantes con correcciones o llamadas de atención públicas. Ello, pese a que haya quien agradece las correcciones y pese a que haya quien incluso las reclama. Y es que me temo que, al cabo de cierto tiempo, esos toques de atención, por muy justos y oportunos que sean, pueden llegar a cansar, a aburrir y a erosionar al más pintado e incitar a más de uno a la retirada. Razón por la que abogo por mensajes privados para informar de los errores. 

Creo que, por mucho que el objetivo de estos foros sea comercial, también cumplen una función socio-cultural que se nutre en el número de participantes y sería lamentable que este número disminuyera por motivos que podemos perfectamente controlar.


----------



## Nanon

Y... depende. Si la corrección se hace de manera justificada, si se le explica a la persona por qué se hace la corrección y cómo se hace, hasta puede tener cierto interés pedagógico. Todo es cuestión de tacto. Algunos mensajes privados pueden ser ofensivos, aunque el destinatario sea el único que los vea, eso sí.

Yo acepto que se corrijan mis errores, incluso públicamente, siempre y cuando la corrección sea justificada. Ahora, si me dicen que soy pésima mecanógrafa, no me voy a ofender, porque es verdad .

En cuanto a la función socio-cultural, concuerdo plenamente con Víctor. Por más que este foro sea una _empresa_, es una _bonita _empresa a la que estamos contribuyendo porque queremos. Nadie nos obliga a estar aquí, participamos porque _nos es útil_ y porque _nos agrada_ (y tal vez porque algunos de nosotros deben de tener un gusto especial por la abnegación, diría yo).


----------



## danielfranco

Victor:

Gracias por tomar el tiempo para contestar de manera mesurada y amable. Tienes razón en lo que dices, pero a veces uno llega a temas donde cada respuesta tiene múltiples ediciones, y al final todo está descalabrado y no viene al caso. Ya no se sabe de qué se había hablado, y uno siente que perdió la oportunidad de enterarse de algunas cosas.

Algunos tenemos la costumbre de justificar nuestras ediciones. Ya sea que lo pongamos como "razón de edición" ("_Last edited by danielfranco; Yesterday at 10:47 PM. Reason: Meant to say more than "no" _") o que pongamos una nota adicional ("EDIT-changed one typo") y así se evitan confusiones.

Pero hay muchas otras veces que no se indica el motivo de la edición.

Sin embargo tienes razón: amén de conservar el tono cordial y amable que permea los foros (no obstante apariciones como la presente), talvez sería cuestión de valernos más de mensajes personales _y también_ de explicaciones de correcciones.

Saludos,
D


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nanon said:


> Y... depende. Si la corrección se hace de manera justificada, si se le explica a la persona por qué se hace la corrección y cómo se hace, hasta puede tener cierto interés pedagógico.


 
Por supuesto, *Nanon*. Yo no me refería a las correcciones a las que nos vemos obligados: si creemos que alguien comete un error convencido de que no existe tal error, debemos indicárselo públicamente con alguna explicación y, por supuesto, sin arrogancia ni pedantería. Ese es, en cierto modo, nuestro "trabajo" (además del de aprender en todo momento). Pero me refería a los errores debidos al despiste y a la precipitación, a esos que cometemos por no perder unos segundos en repasar lo que hemos escrito y que se distinguen perfectamente de los errores de concepto. Los errores de "despiste" quedan y los principiantes pueden llegar a creer que todo está bien. En mis dos planteamientos, yo me refería a esos errores. La segunda fase estriba en que si alguien se percata de ellos, que se lo digamos al autor por PM, de forma discreta, para intentar evitar suspicacias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Gracias por el hilo Víctor. 

Abogo también por el mensaje privado cuando se trata de un claro error de dedo (o de conexiones neuronales cuando pasas de un idioma a otro ).
- en muchísimos casos la indicación por PM de un gazapo es la ocasión de iniciar una amistad (aunque solo sea virtual) 
- la indicación de gazapos en público puede (suele) desembocar en una tanda de mensajes solo dedicados a la corrección, al agradecimiento, al "de nada" que los moderadores solemos borrar cuando el autor del "typo" conoce la función EDIT y corrige. Esta serie de mensajes se vuelve inútil y aburrida para quien lee el hilo.

Cuando un error es señalado (es decir cada día en casi cada mensaje en mi caso ) muchos, en "el motivo de edición", damos las gracias a quien se molestó en escribirnos (Errata. Gracias Víctor.).

Por otra parte pensaba que era "natural" y corriente, que así se hacía en todos los foros .


----------

